# can you put a turbo on a 89 Z31(na)



## kusakari_Boy (Jul 9, 2006)

or what would be the best engine swap to do


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

*vg30et*



kusakari_Boy said:


> or what would be the best engine swap to do



You have a couple options to choose from on this question.

1) If the n/a engine is is good shape you can just add a turbo on to it with stock boost levels to make up for the higher compression in the n/a engine. You cant run very much boost over stock because the compression ratio is higher in the n/a engine.

2) Take out the vg30e(n/a) engine and swap in a complete vg30et(turbo) engine. Also you will need the ecu, crossmember, drivers side motor mount, turbo downpipe and front pipe to the cat, and the engine wiring harness if you want to use the idle controll and the detonation sensor from the vg30et engine. You can use the na harness but you will have to rewire a few connections including a few ignition wires and the o2 sensor.

http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html

http://tboz.no-ip.com:10000/300ZX/TurboSwap/TurboSwap.html

these are a few web pages for you to look at with all the information you will need to do the swap.


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

*o ya btw ur gunna wnt a earlier turbo motor*



HollyLover said:


> You have a couple options to choose from on this question.
> 
> 1) If the n/a engine is is good shape you can just add a turbo on to it with stock boost levels to make up for the higher compression in the n/a engine. You cant run very much boost over stock because the compression ratio is higher in the n/a engine.
> 
> ...



I had forgot to mention that in 1988-89 the z switched to a smaller turbo assembly(t25) and had a slightly higer compression ratio. the older z's 84-87 have the T3 turbo assembly and it is much easier to build power with that unit.


----------



## kusakari_Boy (Jul 9, 2006)

HollyLover said:


> I had forgot to mention that in 1988-89 the z switched to a smaller turbo assembly(t25) and had a slightly higer compression ratio. the older z's 84-87 have the T3 turbo assembly and it is much easier to build power with that unit.




thanx so much for the info other sites was just making it hard for me 

its highly appreciated


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

np good luck with it.


----------

